# 5G newbie



## Deitrick22 (Jan 4, 2018)

Shrimp! Try red cherry shrimp. In a tank that small, keeping fish might be difficult. Water changes will be extremely important. RCS are cool, and you can get about 10 and will always have something to watch.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

Deitrick22 said:


> Shrimp! Try red cherry shrimp. In a tank that small, keeping fish might be difficult. Water changes will be extremely important. RCS are cool, and you can get about 10 and will always have something to watch.


 @Deitrick22
a few red cherry shrimp is a good idea for algae eater, don't forget to put one / two horned nerite snail too.
and I think 5 gallon is enough a keeping fish like neon tetra, guppies, molly, and a betta.

@DanielN do you have picture of ur tank?
if that tank is mine 75% I'll go for a betta 
especially this kind of betta (and they easy to care too  )


----------



## Betta Midler (Jan 20, 2017)

RO or DI water has absolutely no minerals and your pH will vary all over the place, which is unhealthy for your plants and will kill any kind of animals you put in there. Your plants will need certain minerals in the water to survive, in addition to fertilizers. 

Seachem has some products specifically intended for planted tanks with RO or DI water. They have a pretty good forum - check out this entry and then ask more questions here or on their forum... Ideal additive for RO/DI water for freshwater - Seachem Support Forums

I love Bettas! - I have 3 (each in their own aquarium). However, they do jump out. You'll need an aquarium that you can put a lid on if you want a betta or other fish that jump.

I love the scaping of your aquarium!


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

that is a nice looking aquarium... a carpet plant will make it nicer..
and a betta will love it too

edit: 
maybe u can add water from other accomplished tank..
so it will have good bateria before adding fish


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

richie_brave said:


> that is a nice looking aquarium... a carpet plant will make it nicer..
> and a betta will love it too
> 
> edit:
> ...


Beneficial bacteria responsible for correct parameters do not live in the water column, they love on surface area found on our filter/substrate/decor/glass. So, adding water from an established tank will not move sufficient amounts of bacteria capable of supporting a fish.

Bump:


Betta Midler said:


> RO or DI water has absolutely no minerals and your pH will vary all over the place, which is unhealthy for your plants and will kill any kind of animals you put in there. Your plants will need certain minerals in the water to survive, in addition to fertilizers.
> 
> Seachem has some products specifically intended for planted tanks with RO or DI water. They have a pretty good forum - check out this entry and then ask more questions here or on their forum... Ideal additive for RO/DI water for freshwater - Seachem Support Forums
> 
> ...


RO-DI water can be used just fine and won't be "unhealthy" for fish, it can obtain minerals from other sources (substrate/rocks/additives). Generally when using RO water, we try to remineralize it to our preferred water parameters. There are plenty of over the counterd remineralizers, or you can build your own with simple ingredients. 

As for lids, every betta is different, and of the 8 or so I have kept, not one has a lid. I had 1 jump within an hour of purchasing him, but that's it.


----------



## DanielN (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks guys for comments. I did add 4 Amano Shrimp, couples Noen Tetra, and Galaxy Raboras and few front plants which I got from friend for free. Don’t you love free stuffs??
Add some decor moss on dry rock.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

HAHA I love the boat


----------



## elle-8b (Dec 27, 2017)

I really like your set up. I am going to fill my 5gal tonight. It is framless, clip on Finnex planted+, ADA Amazonia aqua soil. Plants are java fern, anubias ana petite, and moss balls. LFS dropped the ball on ordering my filter so I am researching. I will post pics as soon as allowed. I like the boat.


----------



## DanielN (Dec 20, 2017)

@kcoscia try to be creative. hahaha @elle-8b good start there. What filter you have in mind? I just reused whatever I have in hand. I have Tetra internal filter I wish I have enough room in the back of the rock to install it, so filter will be invisible.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@DanielN HAHAH love that tank..


----------

